# Evic vt black



## Osiris85 (28/10/15)

Hi looking for the evic vt


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

Black sold out. Only cyan left. New stock ships next week. You want the full kit or just the mod?


----------



## Sir Vape (28/10/15)

@Osiris85 We have black full kit and express

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods


----------



## Osiris85 (28/10/15)

Thanks guys the evic vt full kit, this is not the mini im looking for i want the 5000mah mod with the "gt" stripes preferably the black with red stripes.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (28/10/15)

Vapor Mountain or Eciggies has if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Osiris85 (28/10/15)

thanks man will check them out where is vapour mountain based for collections?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

Vaperite has the black eVic VT in stock


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

In fact, black with red stripe and white with blue stripe. It's the VTC we are sold out of. our price includes free shipping if you are unable to get to our shop


----------

